# iPad disque dur



## matth03 (3 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour, voilà je souhaiterais trouver un moyen d'augmenter ma mémoire sur iPad et iPhone tout en pouvant le connecter sur mon ordinateur. Des idée ? Merci


----------



## nikomimi (3 Octobre 2012)

Ce n'est pas un disque dur qu'il y a dans l'iPad mais du SSD et comme tout est soudé à la CM tu ne pourras pas changer le SSD, à moins de revendre l'iPad et de racheter un modèle supérieur.


----------



## Lauange (3 Octobre 2012)

Hello

Dirige toi vers le cloud : Dropbox, Skydrive, Yandex. Tout ça c'est gratos.


----------

